# Chytla rám a trhla



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
mám nějaké problemy s tou větou: stála na špičkách, pak chytla rám a trhla.
Nějak si nedokážu představit to, co ona přesně dělá, sloveso - thrnout- mě trošku plete...

Děkuju moc


----------



## winpoj

To do jisté míry záleží na tom, co to bylo za rám. Rám obrazu, zrcadla, dveří?
Pokud by to byl např. rám obrazu, tak se ta dáma mohla postavit na špičky, aby na obraz dosáhla, a pak trhnout za rám, aby obraz strhla ze stěny.


----------



## parolearruffate

Ne, bylo to rám okna...


----------



## winpoj

V tom případě možná tím trhnutím za rám to okno zavřela nebo chtěla zavřít. Pokud to zapadá do kontextu ovšem.


----------



## krok

Ve vlhkých starých domech často bývají dřevěná okna nasáklá vlhkostí a špatně se otevírají, musí se s nimi trhnout. Třeba to bude ono.

Trhnout v tomto kontextu znamená prudce zatáhnout.


----------



## tlumic

krok said:


> Ve vlhkých starých domech často bývají dřevěná okna nasáklá vlhkostí a špatně se otevírají, musí se s nimi trhnout. Třeba to bude ono.
> 
> Trhnout v tomto kontextu znamená prudce zatáhnout.


 

Tak jest (bych řekl).
tc


----------

